# Feeding Help



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

i Just bought a Hi-fin cardinalfish 2 days ago and ive been trying to persuade it to eat but it doesnt like anything i give it. ive tried flake food, pellets, frozen mysis, and frozen brine. he tried all of them but spit them all out. wat should i try feeding it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It may take awhile before your fish becomes accustomed to the food. Try bloodworms. Ask your lfs what they are feeding the fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

depending upon when and where it was caught it may have internal problems if it won't keep the food. Sounds like natural instincts are commanding it to eat but then for some reason it rejects food once it has eaten it. It may be eating microfauna in the tank and may avoid prepared foods while it eats bugs from the tank. Try smashing up some garlic and add just a drop to the food, mix well and then try feeding. Sometimes the garlic will induce feeding by masking the scent. Another excellent feeding stimulator is a banana. If you are inclined to eat one drop a little piece in and see if the fish checks it out.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok ill try those


----------

